# Smith & Cult



## Tinyytiff (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been seeing the new brand of nail polish Smith &amp; Cult advertised a couple of places, and they seem to have a lot of interested colors...and definitely pretty bottles! I know it's pretty new, but has anyone tried it yet? Or seen swatches of the colors!?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2014)

The bottles are pretty but those caps look like they would be awful to paint with, unless they detach to something smaller like Butter London's caps do.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Oct 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> The bottles are pretty but those caps look like they would be awful to paint with, unless they detach to something smaller like Butter London's caps do.


That's true....but I'm pretty sure they don't. Man...I'm just such a sucker for pretty things hahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> That's true....but I'm pretty sure they don't. Man...I'm just such a sucker for pretty things hahaha


I know what you mean. I've been oogling the Diorific Vernis on Sephora because those bottles are insanely gorgeous.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 26, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> That's true....but I'm pretty sure they don't. Man...I'm just such a sucker for pretty things hahaha





kawaiimeows said:


> The bottles are pretty but those caps look like they would be awful to paint with, unless they detach to something smaller like Butter London's caps do.


They are over caps that come off.  Somebody posted on their facebook that people should be careful holding the bottle to shake it, because they were holding the over cap only when doing so, the bottle flew out of the over cap and broke their ipad or whatever.  

I wish there were more swatches and reviews out.  And that shipping was less or with a lesser minimum order, 80$ is a lot!  I don't know if I want 5 bottles at once to get free shipping, and I've never liked the idea of giving a new company that much in one order from the start.


----------



## Megan Burns (Nov 28, 2014)

In October I purchased my first three S&amp;C lacquers and it's been a complete nightmare ever since.  The formula is crap and their customer service is the worst I've encountered.  Definitely stay away for the price point!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been reading complaints about S&amp;C over on one of the Facebook groups I belong to. According to one lady - who will be sending PolishJinx pictures and info for her blog - the polish formula is no where near what is described. I don't recall if she mentioned the name of which polishes she bought but she did state that S&amp;C claims that their polishes are opaque but instead the formula is jelly. Looking at their site the vast majority of their polishes are described as opaque.

The opaque polishes:

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/kundalini-hustle.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/lovers-creep.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/fauntleroy.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/check-the-rhyme.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/dark-like-me.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/cut-the-mullet.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/birdie-num-num.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/she-said-yeah.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/kings-thieves.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/bitter-buddhist.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/feed-the-rich.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/psycho-candy.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/stockholm-syndrome.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/lo-fi.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/bang-the-dream.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/tenderoni.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/doe-my-dear.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/feathers-flesh.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/honey-hush.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/plastic-beach.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/suburban-warrior.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/city-of-compton.html

Semi-sheers:

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/ghost-edit.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/pillow-pie.html

Glitters in clear base:

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/shattered-souls.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/bridge-and-tunnel.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/teen-cage-riot.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/dirty-baby.html

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/gay-ponies-dancing-in-the-snow.html

I haven't seen her photos yet however if she's right and any of the polishes she bought are listed as opaque but look like something then it's false advertisement on S&amp;C's site. At $18 a bottle the polishes have to accurate since they're such a new company I've yet to see any of the big nail bloggers with photos. Since there haven't been any reviews to see what the item looks like a customer has to go by what S&amp;C's site states. Their return policy sucks since they won't return or exchange items if opened. Well how is a person suppose to know the quality of the product is as described without opening it or using it? Personally, I won't be buying Smith and Cult at $18 per bottle since it's too much of a risk that the product won't be as described but then I'll be stuck with crappy polish. It's a big pass for me.

 



> Smith &amp; Cult offers products of integrity. All items purchased from smithandcult.com must be returned to smithandcult.com. Similarly, Smith &amp; Cult can only issue refunds or accept returns and exchanges for items purchased on smithandcult.com. Product purchased from our salon partners should be returned to the salon.
> 
> 
> *Items must be unopened* and returned or exchanged within 14 days from the date of product receipt. Refunds are credited to the original payment card only. Customers who would like to return or exchange a product should call 855-SMTH-CLT (855-768-4258) to have a Return Authorization Number issued. Please include a copy of the packing slip with the Return Authorization Number clearly marked in the box with the returned product. For your protection, we recommend that you send your return via an insured method which can be tracked in the case of loss (i.e. FedEx, UPS or insured Parcel Post).
> ...


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 29, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I've been reading complaints about S&amp;C over on one of the Facebook groups I belong to. According to one lady - who will be sending PolishJinx pictures and info for her blog - the polish formula is no where near what is described. I don't recall if she mentioned the name of which polishes she bought but she did state that S&amp;C claims that their polishes are opaque but instead the formula is jelly. Looking at their site the vast majority of their polishes are described as opaque.
> 
> The opaque polishes:
> 
> ...


I know Karen over at makeupandbeautyblog.com did a quick review on these polishes.  She had one of the purples and a taupe color.  I remember her liking them I think initially, but I don't remember a review on over all quality (at least yet). 

They have such a horrible store policy, I can't bring myself to pay shipping to try even one bottle.  They're basically saying they don't stand behind their quality or products, otherwise they'd work with customers if unhappy/tried the product.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 30, 2014)

I bought one of their polishes several weeks ago but didn't have time to review it. Dark Like Me is listed as opaque, but it's really a jelly. The formula is good, it lasted 6 days without chipping and tip wear on me with base and top coat. And someone probably already said it, but that cap detaches, so it's not as hard to paint as it looks.


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm very glad to see the comments here. I choose to say away and appreciate having some basis for making that choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------

